#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  > Tips and Tricks >  >  How can I identify Original and duplicate Bike Parts?

## சந்தோஷ்

Sometime I get confused to choose the Original Bike Parts. Because when you go to shop to buy one Bike Part maybe, the seller can cheat you. So we need to know how to choose the Original Bike Parts. Do you know how to choose the Original Bike Parts? Please share your thoughts here.

----------


## Bhavya

Hi Santhosh, please check out the following article here you can find the ways to identify original and fake bike parts: https://bit.ly/3aJaBbw

----------

